
Food Classification with Deep Learning in Keras / Tensorflow - stratospark
http://blog.stratospark.com/deep-learning-applied-food-classification-deep-learning-keras.html
======
stratospark
code for training in a Python Jupyter Notebook, plus the web UI in React and
Keras.js is available here:
[https://github.com/stratospark/food-101-keras](https://github.com/stratospark/food-101-keras)

